# Retiring to Madrid



## lyjebt (May 25, 2016)

Hello everyone
Planning to retire to Spain in 2 years when I finally  retire. We lived in Madrid back in the seventies and eighties and had to leave due to circumstances. Not sure whether to move to the Madrid area or the coast, so will probably rent to start out with. Just have to get Madrid out of my system - or settle there!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lyjebt said:


> Hello everyone
> Planning to retire to Spain in 2 years when I finally  retire. We lived in Madrid back in the seventies and eighties and had to leave due to circumstances. Not sure whether to move to the Madrid area or the coast, so will probably rent to start out with. Just have to get Madrid out of my system - or settle there!


I've just seen this post and thought we could try it as a thread of its own as the idea of retiring to Madrid is not so common on the forum.
I guess one of the things you'd have to do is see how your needs and circumstances have changed since your time living in the city. Also you'd have to reacquaint youreslf with Madrid because although much is the same, much has changed!
I do know a couple of retired people in the city, two Americans and one Spaniard. The Spaniard has lived there for 40+ years and likes it, but finds the summer a bit much. Of the Americans, one has lived there also for about 40 years, and loves the city, another moved more recently and married a local woman. All happy enough, but you've got to be city orientated I think.
You also have the option of going to an outlying town/ village of which there are many from pijo Pozuelo/ Majadahonda, to San Sebastain/ Alcobendas not particularly attractive but with their pluses, Mostoles a large town in the south, to smaller places like Torrelodones, Galapagar, Colmenarejo and El Escorial in the north west


----------



## lyjebt (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, Pesky.
I do love cities but, as you say, I don't think I could live IN Madrid now, but in one of the towns nearby, so I would have the option to go as often as I wanted. We do visit Madrid at least once or twice a year so are up to date with the changes. As you say so many things about Spanish life have changed. At least nowadays there is the internet. When I lived there I had to use a short wave radio to get any information about what was happening in the UK. I used to go to a shop off the Gran Via to buy Bovril, which was the nearest thing to Marmite that I could get to put on my toast!! Anyway it is good to know that the people you talk about like living there. I just need to start organising things a bit now!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lyjebt said:


> Thanks for the reply, Pesky.
> I do love cities but, as you say, I don't think I could live IN Madrid now, but in one of the towns nearby, so I would have the option to go as often as I wanted. We do visit Madrid at least once or twice a year so are up to date with the changes. As you say so many things about Spanish life have changed. At least nowadays there is the internet. When I lived there I had to use a short wave radio to get any information about what was happening in the UK. I used to go to a shop off the Gran Via to buy Bovril, which was the nearest thing to Marmite that I could get to put on my toast!! Anyway it is good to know that the people you talk about like living there. I just need to start organising things a bit now!


I used to love getting the world service on the BBC. I vividly remembering doing the ironing upstairs, listening to the news during the attacks on the twin towers 15 years ago. OH came in from work and I told him to put the tv on to get the Spanish view. We spent the afternoon shouting info up and down the stairs. In fact we still listen to the radio news (Spanish now, not the BBC) a lot as the info you get is quite different. The radio doesn't worry about if there are photos/ video or not whereas a lot of time on internet or on the telly they only give you news if they've got a picture to show.
I live in a town some 30kms from Madrid (for 22 years). It's not a particularly great town, but its proximity to Madrid and the countryside are the best features.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I used to love getting the world service on the BBC. I vividly remembering doing the ironing upstairs, listening to the news during the attacks on the twin towers 15 years ago. OH came in from work and I told him to put the tv on to get the Spanish view. We spent the afternoon shouting info up and down the stairs. In fact we still listen to the radio news (Spanish now, not the BBC) a lot as the info you get is quite different. The radio doesn't worry about if there are photos/ video or not whereas a lot of time on internet or on the telly they only give you news if they've got a picture to show.
> I live in a town some 30kms from Madrid (for 22 years). It's not a particularly great town, but its proximity to Madrid and the countryside are the best features.


I hadn't realised that the tv news almost always uses visuals now, but you're right. Your post has woken me up.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

I think there are two things that should be considered as regards retiring in Madrid. The first is the climate - I know people talk about the 40C you can get in July and August, but the cold in winter should be considered. Don't get caught out by huge changes in temperature. I've been there in several winters and seen 20C+ in January followed by -15C in Feb/March.
These days you generally get winter from December to February, but a harsh winter can last from November to early June! Also - the heat island effect probably alleviates this in central Madrid, but it will be a lot colder in towns and villages outside the city. At least it means you get to see snow-capped mountains to the north for a few months.
Secondly, accommodation is more expensive than some other parts of Spain. Renting is still relatively cheap (compared to say London), but less so in central Madrid where it can be difficult to find a suitable place available. You occasionally find a bargain place on offer, but then find out there is no lift and your flat is on the 5th floor!


----------

